# Pool Gap



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

Fun setup over a pool this week. Would have been a little cooler if we needed a board to gap the pool to set the ladders but they just fit without the plank.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

That rock wall is pretty impressive

If you want to cool-off, just take a step back to admire your work!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

truth now,

WHO attempted to throw WHAT through the hoop?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

thats the beauty of Philly ......drive 10 mins an your in another world.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Tmort 

I haven't used my ladder brackets for years 
They sure have had made things easier for me in some situations over the years . Old boss of mine would have them setup two stories high used to get a little edgy some times with three planks setup . My old Painting Tafe Teacher called 
The brackets Criples 

They are allegal to use now but you can still buy them my set fit the D shaped rung of an extension ladder


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Tmort
> 
> I haven't used my ladder brackets for years
> They sure have had made things easier for me in some situations over the years . Old boss of mine would have them setup two stories high used to get a little edgy some times with three planks setup . My old Painting Tafe Teacher called
> ...


Haha! Yeah they can be a little shaky at times but we still use them a bunch on stuff like this.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I can't swim I would be a little nervous of falling, I have a few brackets I use them a lot.


----------

